# Hilary Duff to star in New Poltergeist



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have heard thru a few sources that Hilary Duff is to star in a New Poltergeist movie. She will be the older Carol Anne. I hope they don't have as much problems with this movie as with the last few.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

She just signed her death warrant: this movie has a curse upon it. Six of the stars from these movies died deaths that are characterized as mysterious or tragic!

Hilary, we barely knew ye.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

how very interesting, she is not someone I would have thought to do a movie in that genre.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think as long as she doesn't walk into the light, she should be ok.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Uh, why make a remake to Poltergeist. It's (IMO) the BEST ghost movie ever. A remake can't possibly be made that's even on the same plane as the original.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Didn't she also star in Casper the friendly ghost? She is going to say, "Casper, is that you?" And then hear a voice say, "Your are all going to die!" I don't think she has it for this role.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Uh, why make a remake to Poltergeist. It's (IMO) the BEST ghost movie ever. A remake can't possibly be made that's even on the same plane as the original.


I think, for me anyways, if they made it darker, more inline with the Exorcist creepyness, it would be good.

Jeff


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Polterguist was my first real horror movie and I didn't really like it that much, and of course Ryan had to get the other three movies in the series and I didn't like them either. 
As for Hillary... what is she going to do? Sing at the demons?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

If it gets rid of Hilary, Im all for it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> If it gets rid of Hilary, Im all for it!


Learn to be more sensitive!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> If it gets rid of Hilary, Im all for it!


lmao... that was good... She came to Halifax like a week ago and everyone else was freaking out... ITS HILLIRY DUFF!!! "So Great Big Seas comming... So tis Bryan Adams" "BUT ITS HILLIRY DUFF!!!!" "Oww my ear."
I'm sorry everyone that was pointless, just kinda been buggin me, as for the movie I'm going to restate the fact I don't think its going to be that good, very low expectations.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Didn't she also star in Casper the friendly ghost? She is going to say, "Casper, is that you?" And then hear a voice say, "Your are all going to die!" I don't think she has it for this role.


I think you're confusing her with Christina Ricci... that movie came out a while ago. I think Hilary would have been like 5 when Casper came out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I beg to differ Zombie. I just looked it up. Look who stared in it. Fourth one down.

Credited cast: 
Billy Burnette 
Clay Crosby 
Rick Dean 
Hilary Duff .... Wendy 
Shelley Duvall .... Gabby 
Bill Farmer .... Voice of Stinky 
Rodman Flender 
Jeremy Foley .... Voice of Casper 
Maria Ford .... Fanny (Playmate) 
Blake Foster .... Josh Jackson 
Teri Garr .... Fanny 
George Hamilton .... Desmond Spellman 
Jess Harnell .... Voice of Fatso 
Sebastian Hitzig .... Hotel Desk Clerk


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

In essence, we're both right. There was (apparently) two Casper movies. What you posted is the cast list for the TV movie "Casper Meets Wendy". Here's the info for the movie you mentioned, "Casper the Friendly Ghost":

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112642/

Bill Pullman .... Dr. James Harvey
Christina Ricci	.... Kathleen 'Kat' Harvey
Cathy Moriarty	.... Carrigan Crittenden
Eric Idle	.... Paul 'Dibbs' Plutzker
Ben Stein	.... Mr. Rugg
Don Novello	.... Father
Fred Rogers	.... Mr. Rogers (as Mr. Rogers)
Terry Murphy	.... Herself ('Hard Copy')
Chauncey Leopardi	.... Nicky
Spencer Vrooman	.... Andreas
Malachi Pearson	.... Casper (McFadden) (voice)
Ernestine Mercer	.... Harvey Patient Being Interviewed
Doug Bruckner	.... Reporter (voice) (as Douglas J.O. Bruckner)
Joe Nipote	.... Stretch (voice)
Joe Alaskey	.... Stinkie (voice)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Who gives a **** about if the Duff is in this or not. She's the epitome of hotness! Her presence can only enhance what IMHO was a lackluster movie in the first place. I am not as enamoured with it as some, and that goddamn dwarf, Tangina, or however the hell you spell her name, annoyed me to no end. This misnamed film is one of the most highly overrated of all-time. Sorry guys, but with the exception of *Jaws, Back to the Future* and the Indiana Jones films, Speilberg just isn't the cinematic wizard that he has fooled everyone into believing he is. Don't worry though, I don't detest him like I do David Decoteau, the Italian Schlockmeisters, Tim Burton and the unenviable Dr. Boll.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

But Poltergeist was a Tobe Hooper movie... lol

Though, I must admit, the entire production reeks of Spielberg, so I'd not be surprised if he "ghost directed" it with Hooper being used as a ruse to trick us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The thing was written, produced and Spielberg is credited with the screenplay. The fact that you mentioned Z, is the very reason I call it a Spielberg film. I am familiar with Hooper's work and this is a far cry different than anything he has put out. I'll bet Tobe only sat in the director's chair, and Speilberg was the one actually calling all the shots. This entire production smacks of Spielberg from start to finish. Tobe Hooper most likely wasn't even on the set most of the time and was director in name only.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> This entire production smacks of Spielberg from start to finish.


Nothing wrong with that - he was a fine director in his day!

And this _is_ one of the best ghost movies ever.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm. I love Poltergeist. 
And, I think Hilary Duff is hot, hot, hot.:googly: 
Wow, it's like two great tastes that taste great together!

That being said, I'll probably skip this flick until it's out on DVD. If Hilary could act, that would probably help. It is easy to see her as an older Heather. But little Heather could out-act Hilary any day.

Biggest question : Will we see the return of Craig T. Nelson?
THAT could make this movie.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I wouldn't minde seeing her duff


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Biggest question : Will we see the return of Craig T. Nelson?
> THAT could make this movie.


according to one of the sites I was reading yesterday about it, yes he has agreed to reprise his role as Stephen Freeling. how reliable that info is, we shall see...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

OOOH, that will kick serious ass. 
I will see this one in the theater if Coach is back.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder if they are going to use real bodies again this time. You just can't knock that real dead feeling.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the girl inthe film would be around 30 years old by now if not older,would how this is goign to be played of. of corse there was no set date to the frist film,but it oozes 80's.

as far as hillary,hell she's bring in the fan boy buck. dont know if it'llwork,sure didn't work for disnaey ...putting lindsey louhan in herbie the love bug.


----------

